# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Η κατασκευή του νέου κλουβιού συνεχίζεται

## andreas142

Δείτε το κλουβι με τα παιχνίδια και εαν θέλέτε πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας

----------


## demis

εμενα μου αρεσει.. πιστευω θα αρεσει και στα πουλακια σου  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Μια χαρά, μπράβο!! Μπορείς και να το εμπλουτίσεις όποτε σου έρθει ή διαβάσεις εδώ κάποια ιδέα, ή να αλλάζεις τη θέση των παιχνιδιών πού και πού  ::   ::  
Μόνο το καθρεφτάκι βγάλε, δε χρειάζεται, γιατί έχεις προσφέρει στα πουλάκια σου κάτι που το αντικαθιστά πλήρως: έχεις προσφέρει το ένα στο άλλο! Έχουν παρέα και δε χρειάζονται υποκατάστατα  ::   :: 
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή προσπάθειά σου αν και το κλουβί τώρα το πρόσεξα έχει κάθετα κάγκελα και όχι οριζόντια.Για παπαγάλους παίρνουμε με κάθετα γιατί τους αρέσει να σκαρφαλώνουν.Επίσης καλό θα είναι να αλλάξεις τη διάταξη των πατήθρων και να τις τοποθετήσεις προς τις μεγάλες πλευρές του κλουβιού.Αντικατέστησε τις πλαστικές πατήθρες με ξύλινες που θα βρεις από κάποιο δέντρο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εδώ θα δεις πια είναι ασφαλή δέντρα.Τα πλένεις με λίγη μαγειρική σόδα η ξίδι και τα αφήνεις στον ήλιο να στεγνώσουν αφού τα ξεπλύνεις.Ο Ευκάλυπτος είναι μια χαρά και έχουμε πολύ πράμα στην περιοχή μας.
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1143

----------


## andreas142

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  για  τις ιδέες σας! πραγματικά δεν γνώριζα ότι στα lovebirds αρέσει το παιχνίδι ,αυτό το έμαθα εδώ μέσα ύστερα απο την συζήτηση μαζί σας  .Μια μέρα παρατήρησα σε ένα μαγαζί  ένα lovebird να τρέχει σαν τρελό σε μία ρόδα και έτσι πήρα και εγώ μία ρόδα για τα δικά μου και πράγματι απο τότε που την πήρα άρχισαν να τρέχουν σαν τρελά και να τσιρίζουν απο την χαρά τους (όπως εγώ κατάλαβα ) .Την ρόδα με τις τρύπες την έβγαλα και την αντικατέστησα με μία χωρίς τρύπες για λόγους ασφαλείας οπώς με συμβούλευσατε κ προκειμένου να γλιτώσουμε τα χειρότερα με ένα ενδεχόμενο τραυματισμό .Πάντως η ρόδα τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ τρελένονται .Την καινούργιά ρόδα την τοποθέτησα στο πιο χαμηλό επίπεδο και ελπίζω να μη την σνομπάρουν .Οσον αφορά τα κλαδάκια που μου προτείνατε απο πιο δένδρο θα μπορούσα να τα βρώ ? και τη σχήμα θα πρέπει ν έχουν? Περιμένω και άλλες προτάσεις και σας ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση.

----------


## andreas142

Na σας δείξω το νεό κλουβί που κατασκευάζω για τα lovebirds. Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μεγάλο θα γίνει.Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω σε αυτή τη φάση.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ουάου, πολύ ευρύχωρο για 2 lovebirds! Ζωή και κότα  ::  
Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια της κατασκευής!

----------


## andreas142

Το κατασκεύαζω απο Ντέξιον έχει 2 μέτρα μήκος και 1 υψος τωρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω με το θέμα της πόρτας . Αυτή η κλούβα δε χωράει στο σπίτι μπορουν τα lovebird na ζήσουν έξω τώρα το χειμώνα?

----------


## Antigoni87

Μέχρι να σου απαντήσουν οι γνώστες, θεωρώ απλώς ότι είναι λίγο περίεργο γιατί είναι παπαγάλοι με καταγωγή αφρικανική... Σε ποια πόλη μένεις; Καλαμάτα νομίζω; Τι συνθήκες έχετε τον χειμώνα; Εγώ θα τα φοβόμουν έξω τα lovebirds  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Οι παπαγάλοι είναι πολύ ευπροσάρμοστα πουλιά.Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει ν ότι τα πουλιά δεν τα βγάζουμε τώρα από το σπίτι αλλά τα αφήνουμε από το καλοκαίρι έξω έτσι ώστε να γίνει ομαλά η προσαρμογή σε πιο χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες.Επίσης τοποθετούμε το κλουβί μακριά από το βοριά και το σκεπάζουμε με κάποιο πλαστικό για να τα προστατεύει από τον αέρα αλλά και σε σημείο φυσικά που να μη βρέχεται.Προσέχουμε να μην κινδυνεύουν από άλλα, ζώα γάτες κλπ.

----------


## andreas142

Η kατασκευή του κλουβίου προχωρά με αργούς ρυθμούς λόγω κακοκαιρίας ! Θα ήθελα κάποιός που επιχείρησε  παλιά να κατασκευάσει κλουβί να μου δώσει τις συμβουλές του για το θέμα της πόρτας γιατι εκέι φοβάμαι θα έχω πρόβλημα. Σκεπτόμουν για νταβάνι να βιδώσω  τζίγκο αλλά το μετάνιωσα γιατί σκέπτηκα ότι το καλόκαιρι θα χτυπά ο ήλιος και θα αναπ΄τυσονται υψηλές θερμοκρασίες με άσχημες  συνέπειες για τα πουλιά . Ας το καλύψω όλο κατ αρχήν με σύρμα και μετα βλέπω τι κάνω με την πόρτα και το νταβάνι. Πάντως και το νταβάνι θα έχει σύρμα εκτός απο την σκεπή .Το σύρμα είναι πάρα πολύ ψιλό δε νομιζώ πως είναι δυνατό να περάσει κάτι μέσα. Η πόρτα με προβλιματίζει .Αν έχει καποιος να προτείνει κάτι η να διορθώσω κάτι πριν το τελειώσω μπορεί να μου το πεί.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα ρίξε εδώ μια ματιά σε μια ωραία κατασκευή.Επίσης στα καναρίνια υπάρχουν θέματα με κλούβες όπως και εδώ.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3974

Ένα ξύλινο ταβάνι θα ήταν καλό νομίζω.Θα είναι εκτεθειμένη η κλούβα η θα είναι κάτω από σκέπαστρο;
.

----------


## andreas142

η κλούβα θα είναι εκτεθημένη δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει σκέπαστρο? δηλαδή να βιδώσω πάνω απο το σύρμα κόντρα πλακέ ξύλο? με τι πόρτα έχεις καμία ιδέα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στα ξύλα ναι πάρε να βάλεις ξύλο το οποίο μπορείς να το βάψεις με λευκό χρώμα για να αντανακλά τη θερμότητα το καλοκαίρι.Κοίτα το ποστ που σου έβαλα την πόρτα που έχει.Πάντως δεν έχεις να τα βάλεις κάτω απο κάτι;Θα είναι εκτεθειμένα στον αέρα πολύ;Το ταβάνι το ξύλο εννοώ να το κάνεις λίγο κεκλιμένο για να φεύγει και το νερό και να στεγνώνει γρήγορα.Όχι κόντρα πλακέ χαλάει εύκολα.Να πάρεις ένα σκληρό και ανθεκτικό ξύλο.

----------


## vagelis76

Αντρέα αν αποφασίσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις ξύλο,πάρε κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης,είναι ανθεκτικό στο νερό και δεν έχεις φόβο για φουσκώματα.Υπάρχει και το πλαστικό κεραμίδι που μπορείς να βάλεις,αλλά θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις κλίση και στις 2 περιπτώσεις όπως σου είπε παραπάνω και ο Κωνσταντίνος.
Επίσης επειδή θα είναι εκτεθειμένη έξω η κλούβα όλο το χειμώνα θα πρέπει να προμηθευτείς σκληρό ναύλον(σαν του θερμοκηπίου)για να προφυλάξεις από αέρα και βροχή.

Στο θέμα της πόρτας δε μπορώ να σου πώ γιατί κι εγώ πάντα εκεί κολλάω και όσες φορές έχω φτιάξει κλούβα,οι πόρτες μου ήταν χάλια   ::

----------


## andreas142

ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την ανταπόριση. Να ΡΩΤΉΣΩ κατί άλλο πόσο κοστίζει το κόντρα πλάκε θαλλασίς και τα πλαστικά κεραμιδιά στο περίπου?

----------


## vagelis76

Η καλύτερη απάντηση που θα πάρεις, είναι αυτή μετά την έρευνα αγοράς που θα κάνεις στη περιοχή σου φίλε μου.

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας η κατασκευή της αυτοσχέδιας κλούβας των lovebirds συνεχίζεται. Εώς τώρα έχω κατασκευάσει το σκελετό της κλούβας και έχω καλύψει με συρματοπλέγμα σχεδόν την μισή κλούβα.Η δουλεία γίνεται με αργούς ρυθμούς για να μην υπάρχει ούτε ένα κένο ώστε να μην είναι δυνατό να εισχωρήσει μέσα σ' αυτήν κάποια γάτα , αρουρέος , κουνάβι , νυφίτσα , γεράκι , κουκουβάγια ή κάποιος άλλος φυσικός   εχθρός. Το συρματόπλεγμά είναι το καλλήτερο που ύπαρχει στην αγορά έχω την εντύπωση τουλάχιστον .Το σφηνώνώ όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα με βίδες και παξιμάδια πάνω στο σκελετό της κλούβας . Πιστεύω αν συνεχιστεί έτσι η δουλεία και γίνει δυνατή η κατασκευή μιας ποστάς ασφαλέιας κανενά αρπακτικό δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει κακό στα πουλάκια ούταν καν φίδι χωρά να περάσει , εάν επαναλαλαμβάνω ή πόρτα γίνει καλή . Πρόβλημα αποτελέι η σκεπή και ακόμα μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα η πόρτα . Από άποψη χώρου πιστεύω είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και αυτό μου το είπαν και κάποιά παιδιά απο εδώ που έχουν ασχοληθεί με το άθλημα. Σας παράθέτω τις φωτογραφίες της υπό κατασκευής κλούβας και περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας για το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## andreas142

α ξέχασα έχω και άλλες φωτογραφίες. η μισή  δουλεία έχει σχεδόν γίνει

----------


## tonis!

η μελλοντικη κλουβα ειναι πολυ ευριχωρη και τα πουλακια θα ειναι τρεισευτυχισμενα!!  ::   "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" [marq=right:fob1ivao]"fullyhappy"[/marq:fob1ivao]

----------


## adreas

Όλα  καλά  αλλά  κανονίζεις  χωρίς  τον  ξενοδόχο.  Μπορεί  να  τα  δει  κάποιο  γεράκι  η  κάποιος ποντικός  η νυφίτσα και  θα  τους τραβήξει τα  ποδαράκια  και  θα  πέσουν  κάτω  νεκρά  χωρίς  να  μπορέσει  να χορτάσει  και  θα  συνεχίσει και  ου  το  καθεξής  διπλό  σύρμα  στην  εξοχή  αυλή  πάντα.!!

----------


## andreas142

Πιστεύω είναι αδύνατον να σκοτώσει τα πουλάκια κάποιος αρουρέος η γεράκι αφού είναι πολυ χονδρό και μικρές οι αποστάσεις του σύρματος . Πώς θα χωρέσει τα νύχια του ή την μύτη του το γεράκι εκει μέσά>? ή ο αρουρέος το στόμα του . Θα σας ξαναδείξω το σύρμα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μη το λες θα κοιμούνται στο πλάι στο σύρμα και θα τα χτυπήσει το νύχι γάτας η γερακιού όσο και μικρό να είναι το σύρμα.

----------


## andreas142

πώς θα μπορούσα να διορθώσω αυτή την ατέλεια όποιος μπορεί ας μου προτείνει κάτι.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα βάλε στην μία μεγάλη πλευρά ξύλο σαν πλάτη οπότε αυτό θα τα προστατεύει από τον αέρα αλλά και θα πηγαίνουν να κουρνιάζουν εκεί και δεν θα κινδυνεύουν.Δηλαδή η πατήθρες να είναι δέκα εκατοστά από τις πλαϊνές πλευρές περίπου.Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν το κατάλαβες,αν όχι θα στο γράψω αύριο με πιο καθαρό μυαλό.

----------


## andreascrete

έχω χάσει σε μια νύχτα 3 καρδερίνες δαχτυλιδωμένες και 2 norwich κανάρες, οι καρδερίνες είχαν χάσει τα πόδια τους και στα καναρίνια βρήκα μόνο το κεφάλι και η δική μου κλούβα είχε σύρμα σαν το δικό σου και ήταν και πιο μεγάλη στο μέγεθος.
Μην υποτιμάς τα αρπακτικά της νύχτας...ειδικά αρουραίους,κουκουβάγιες και μεγάλα ποντίκια.
Τα ποντίκια χρησιμοποιούν την ουρά τους για να τραβήξουν το πουλί  από το κλαδί πιο κοντά στα κάγκελα και εκεί το σκοτώνουν με την ησυχία τους.
Βάλε διπλό σύρμα  ή  σίτα για να έχεις τα πουλάκια στο κήπο για πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## demis

ο αδερφος μου εχει χασει πολλα πουλια απο πολυ μικροτερο συρμα αλλα απο τοτε που εβαλε και σιτα αλλα να μην κολαει πανω στο συμρα ηταν για παραδειγμα οπψς ειναι και ενα παραθυρο εχει και απο τις δυο μεριες τζαμι και απο μεσα εχει κενο.. αν καταλαβες τι εννοω! παντως απο τοτε που το εκανε ετσι εδω ακι δυο χρονια δεν εχουμε κανενα προβλημα και τα χουμε σε περιοχη που ειναι μεσα στα χωραφια γεματω τροκτικα γερακια και φυσικα που και που βολταρει και καμια αδεσποτη γατα. [παλιοτερα ειχαμε και επιθεση απο φυδι, το ειχαμε βρει μεσα στην κλουβα πανω σε εκατομυρια πουπουλα  ::

----------


## andreas142

Πιστεύω κατάλαβα! βιδώνω ξύλο στην μία πλάτη της κλούβας και στις άλλες πλεύρες προσθέτω συρματόπλεγμα. Τα ποντίκια βάζουν την ουρά του μέσα στην κλούβα και  τραβουν τα πουλιά?θα αρχίσω να ρίχνω απο τώρα ποντικοφάρμακο

----------


## andreas142

Πιστεύω κατάλαβα! βιδώνω ξύλο στην μία πλάτη της κλούβας και στις άλλες πλεύρες προσθέτω συρματόπλεγμα. Τα ποντίκια βάζουν την ουρά του μέσα στην κλούβα και  τραβουν τα πουλιά?θα αρχίσω να ρίχνω απο τώρα ποντικοφάρμακο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν νομίζω ότι το φάρμακο θα κάνει κάτι αν είναι έξω σε κήπο.

----------


## andreas142

παιδιά πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα να βιδώσω πλαστικό τζάμι στην πλάτη της κλούβας και να πρόσθεσω και άλλο συρματοπλεγμά στις υπολοιπες πλευρές?

----------


## vagelis76

Μια πολύ λεπτή σήτα τουλάχιστον στα πλαϊνά και πάνω από τη κλούβα,εαν εφαρμόσεις τη ξύλινή ή πλαστική πλάτη που είπες,θα έχεις μειώσει κατά πολύ το κίνδυνο επίθεσης από ανεπιθύμητους επισκέπτες.

----------


## demis

ναι αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα ετσι ακριβως εκανε και ο αδερφος μου.  δεν εχω ξανακουσει για κλουβα με τζαμι ας σου πουνε και τα παιδια τη γνωμη τους και αν γινεται γιατι οχι?

----------


## irene

Ισχύει αυτό με το τζάμι.Κάπου το διάβαζα και είδα και φωτογραφίες.Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να το έχει το καλοκαίρι,μήπως ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία.Για το χειμώνα καλό είναι,λειτουργεί και σαν αντιανεμικό    ::

----------


## andreas142

ευχαριστώ παιδιά θα συνεχίσω αύριο την κατασκευή γιατι σήμερα είχα  πάει για ελιές .

----------


## andreas142

παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι? στην πλάτη βάζω ένα πλαστικό τζάμι και σε όλες τις υπολοιπές πλευρές της κλούβας προσθέτω σίτα? Σίτα που πουλάνε? α και κάτι άλλο με την πόρτα της κλούβας δε μου προτείνατε κάτι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι? στην πλάτη βάζω ένα πλαστικό τζάμι και σε όλες τις υπολοιπές πλευρές της κλούβας προσθέτω σίτα? Σίτα που πουλάνε? α και κάτι άλλο με την πόρτα της κλούβας δε μου προτείνατε κάτι


Σαρέλας στη Λεωφόρο Αθηνών πριν τον Καρέλια.  ::   :winky:

----------


## andreas142

ευχαριστώ Κώστα για την πληροφορία!αντέ να δουμε με τη πόρτα τι θα γίνει "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα μελέτησε και παρακολούθησε τη εξέλιξη της κατασκευής αυτής...http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtop...st=0&sk=t&sd=a 

μια απλή πόρτα κατασκευάζεται ως εξής.....

1ον κόβεις το άνοιγμα που θέλεις σε ότι μέγεθος επιθυμείς και σε βολεύει
2ον κόβεις κομμάτι πλέγματος όσο είναι το άνοιγμα και λίγο παραπάνω
3ον στερεώνεις τη πόρτα με χαλκάδες που θα δημιουργήσεις με χοντρό σίρμα
4ον προσαρμόζεις πάνω στη πόρτα κάποιο ελατήριο ή συρτάκι για να ασφαλίζει

***θα πρέπει να προσέξεις τα σημεία που θα κόψεις το πλέγμα για το άνοιγμα.Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να είναι εχμυρά και να σου σκίζουν τα χέρια,άρα θα πρέπει να τα πάρεις λίγο με μία λίμα...

Αυτό που σου λέω είναι ότι πιο απλό και πρόχειρο,κάποια παιδιά θα σε βοηθήσουν περισσότερο,άν έχεις την υπομονή να περιμένεις απαντήσεις τους.

----------


## andreascrete

Το να κάνεις την πόρτα είναι ότι πιο εύκολο, λίγο προσοχή θέλει η τοποθέτηση δεύτερου κάγκελου η σίτας για προστασία από αρπακτικά.

----------


## andreas142

Μετά απο μία ημέρα στις ελιές συνέχισα την κατασκευή της κλούβα! Τώρα πλέον μένει να καλύψω το νταβάνι και να φτίαξω δύο πόρτες όχι μία για το λόγω του ότι με δύο πόρτες θα έχω καλήτερη  πρόσβασή εντός του κλουβιού . Θα μελετήσω προσεκτικά όσα μου είπατε .Ευχαριστω για τις προτάσεις σας.Όποια παραπάνω παρατήρηση δεκτή. Σας παραθέτω φωτογραφίες  ::

----------


## irene

Αντρέα μπες στο δικό μας.Περάσαμε φωτογραφίες για τις πόρτες που ήθελες.

----------


## andreas142

Σε ευχαστιστώ irene!

----------


## andreascrete

Συρτάρι δεν θα φτιάξεις? αν δεν βάλεις συρτάρι στο πάτο του κλουβιού θα είναι δύσκολος ο καθαρισμός στα κάγκελα που θα λερώνουν με κουτσουλιές και θα σου σκορπίζει η τροφή σε όλο το πάτωμα!
Πάρε διαστάσεις και δώσε σε ένα λαμαρινατζή να σου φτιάξει ένα η δύο πάτους που να συρταρώνουν στο κλουβί σου.

----------


## warlock

Πάρα πολύ όμορφο θα γίνει το κλουβί σου!
Μου ήρθε μια ιδέα και λέω να την πω...Γιατί δεν κάνεισ από πάνω μια (ή και παραπάνω) χαραμάδες ώστε να μπορέσεις να βάλεις κάθετα σαν συσρτάρι πλέγμα ,για να περιορίσεις τον χώρο όταν θες μία στιγμή  να πιάσεις κάποιο ή ακόμα και να χωρίσεις καποιο?Δεν νομίζω να ναι πολύ παραπάνω σουλειά αλλά θα σου είναι και πρακτικό .
Καλή συνέχεια στην κατασκευή σου!

----------


## andreas142

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας ! Την λαμαρίνα με τι τρόπο θα την κολίσω κάτω απο την κλούβα? μήπως γνωρίζεις πόσο θα κοστίσει μία λαμαρίνα 2 μέτρα οι  μεγάλες πλευρές και περίπου 1 μέτρο η μικρή πλευρά.Νάντια φοβάμαι να κάνω την χαραμάδα μην πλήγωσω την κατασκευή είναι πολύ καλή η πρόταση σου αλλά πιστεύω πως δε μπορώ να φτίαξω τέτοιου είδους χώρισμα γιατι είναι η πρώτη μου κατασκευή και δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στις ικανότητες μου.

----------


## andreas142

Γειά ! Βίδωσα το συρματοπλεγμά στο νταβάνι και τώρα μου έχουν μείνει οι δύο πόρτες

----------


## andreas142

Σας δείχνω φωτογραφίες και περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας

----------


## vagelis76

Ξέχασες τις φώτο Ανδρέα....

----------


## andreas142

Συγνώμη τις παιρνάω τώρα. Εχω αφήσει δύο κενά για να κάνω δύο πόρτες. Πως σας φαίνεται εώς τώρα η κατασκευή μου?

----------


## andreas142

έχω βιδώσει το συρματόπλεγμα και δέσει αυτό με σύρμα για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια

----------


## demis

ωραιο εχει γινει!!!!!!!  ::   το φανταζομαι πως θα ειναι με τα παιχνιδακια και τους  κατοικους του.

----------


## andreascrete

Ωραίο είναι αλλά αν το αφήσεις έτσι μόνο και βάλεις μέσα πουλια δεν θα είναι πρακτικό γιατί:
1) Χωρίς δεύτερο κάγκελο η σίτα δεν θα σου ζήσουν τα πουλιά απο αρπακτικά.
2)Χωρίς συρτάρι απο κάτω τα σποράκια,πούπουλα, νερά, κουτσουλιές θα σκορπίζουν στο πάτωμα και εσύ όλο θα σκουπίζεις
3) Χωρίς συρτάρι - (σε μικρή απόσταση απο κάτω απο το πάτο του κλουβιού η μέσα στο κλουβί καλύτερα, να πατάει στο συρμάτινο πάτο και να είναι συρταρωτό) - τα αρπακτικά (κουνάβια,νυφίτσες,γάτες,πο  ντίκια,αρουραίοι, φίδια)θα σου σκοτώνουν τα πουλιά που θα κατεβαίνουν χαμηλά περιμένοντας τα απο κάτω απο το σύρμα. 
Η κλούβα σου είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και έχει προοπτικές να γίνει πολύ όμορφη αλλά θέλει δουλειά ακόμα αρκετή γιατί δεν είναι πρακτική στο καθαρισμό και ασφαλής.
Αν δεν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι άλλο και να την αφήσεις έτσι τότε έχε την μέσα στο σπίτι σε κάποιο φωτεινό και προφυλαγμένο χώρο και απλά στρώνε εφημερίδες απο κάτω για να μαζεύεις κουτσουλιές.

----------


## andreas142

Ti εννοείς  δεύτερο κάγκελο?  να βιδώσω επιπλέον σίδερα κ να προσθέσω πανω σ' αυτά νέο πλέγμα? για σκεπή  ο τσίγκος πως σου φένεταί?   πες μου τι γνώμη σου με τη τρόπο θα μπορούσε να εισχωρήσει ενας αρουρέος μέσα στην κλούβα όπως είναι?

----------


## andreascrete

> Ti εννοείς  δεύτερο κάγκελο?  να βιδώσω επιπλέον σίδερα κ να προσθέσω πανω σ' αυτά νέο πλέγμα? για σκεπή  ο τσίγκος πως σου φένεταί?   πες μου τι γνώμη σου με τη τρόπο θα μπορούσε να εισχωρήσει ενας αρουρέος μέσα στην κλούβα όπως είναι?


Mα σου ξαναεξηγήσαμε και πρίν ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εισχωρήσει μέσα στο κλουβί για να τραυματίσει ένα πουλι.
Εξήγησε μου πώς κατάφερε αρουραίος η ποντίκι η κουνάβι να μου ξεριζώσει τα πόδια απο 3 καρδερίνες και φτερούγα ολόκληρη απο γκλόστερ κόνσορτ καναρίνι και επίσης να φάει 2 norwich κανάρες και να αφήσει μόνο το κεφάλι?
Το κλουβί μου ήταν σε εξωτερικό χώρο και είχε διαστάσεις 2 μέτρα μάκρος Χ 1 μέτρο φάρδος Χ 2 μέτρα ύψος ο πάτος του ήταν τσιμεντένιος γιατί το κλουβί χτίστηκε πάνω σε τσιμέντο και η οροφή ήταν κλεισμένη με κάγκελο και είχε και απο πάνω βαριά πλαστική σκεπή.
Ηταν γεμάτο με ξύλα και βέργες για να πατάνε τα πουλιά και καθόλου χαραμάδα για να περάσει μέσα ουτε μυρμιγκάκι που λέει ο λόγος.
Το πάχος του σύρματος ήταν το ίδιο με το δικό σου κουνελόσυρμα...χρησιμοποιή  αμε το ίδιο.
Και σε ξαναρωτάω αφού την πάτησα εγώ σε τέτοιο τεράστιο κλουβί με τόσο χώρο για να προστατευθούν τα πουλιά και να πετάξουν μακριά απο τον κίνδυνο πως περιμένεις με μια τόσο απλή κατασκευή χωρίς πάτο και σίτα η διπλό κάγκελο να την γλιτώσεις εσυ?
Τέτοια αρπακτικά ορμάνε πάντα την νύχτα όταν τα πουλιά κοιμούνται, πολλά πουλιά κοιμούνται έχοντας κολλημένο το σώμα τους στα κάγκελα και άλλα όπως οι καρδερίνες κοιμούνται πιασμένες πάνω στα κάγκελα - το ίδιο κάνουν συχνα και οι παπαγάλοι.
Πάνε λοιπόν τα αρπακτικά και αρπάζουν το πόδι η την φτερούγα ενός απο τα πουλιά που κοιμάτε δίπλα στο κάγκελο και αρχίζουν να το μασουλάνε ζωντανό ....επικρατεί πανικός απο τα άλλα πουλιά μέσα στο σκοτάδι τα οποία φτερουγίζουν και χτυπάνε στα κάγκελα η πέφτουν στο έδαφος ζαλισμένα και τρομοκρατημένα, όσα πέσουν κοντά στο κάγκελο η πιαστούν πάνω σε αυτό θα έχουν την ίδια τύχη που είχε το πρώτο πουλί που πιάστηκε.Θα χάσουν φτερούγα η πόδι η θα δεχτούν δυνατό δάγκωμα η γρατζούνισμα.
Εκείνα τα πουλιά που έχασα κόστιζαν όλα μαζί 700 περίπου ευρώ γιατί ήταν εκθεσιακά πουλιά - δαχτυλιδωμένα και βραβευμένα και τα είχα χρυσοπληρώσει αλλά δεν με ένοιαξε τόσο η τιμή όσο η συναισθηματική αξία γιατί τα είχα αγαπήσει πάρα πολύ και δεν ήθελα να έχουν τέτοιο θάνατο!
Για αυτό σου λέω για να μην ζήσεις ότι έζησα και να κλαις σαν μωρό παιδί μετά  ::  !..... διπλό κάγκελο η απλά πάρε σίτα η κνισάρα όπως λέγεται το πολύ ψιλό κάγκελο που δεν περνάει ούτε κουνούπι και ντύσε όλο το κλουβί για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο!
Αν βάλεις διπλό κάγκελο θα κάνεις μια πατέντα να απέχει το ένα κάγκελο απο το άλλο κάμποσα 5-6 εκατοστά η κνισάρα που εφαρμόζει πάνω ακριβώς στο πρώτο κάγκελο και είναι τόσο πυκνά πλεγμένη που ούτε κουνούπι δεν περνάει....εγώ είχα κάνει το δεύτερο τρόπο και βρήκα την ησυχία μου!

----------


## demis

δεν ειναι μονο οι αρουραιοι που μπορουν να στα φανε εμεις ειχαμε επιθεση μεχρι και απο φυδι.. στο εχω ξαναπει.

----------


## andreas142

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά δε θα ήθελα να ζήσω μία τέτοια δυσάρεστή εμπειρία. Αντρέα πιστεύεις το κακό στο έκανε αρουραίος ?

----------


## demis

αυτα τα τρωκτικα ειναι ακρετα εξυπνα οσο ενας σκυλος περιπου θα κανουν καθε βραδυ βολτες μεχρι να καταφερουν να  στα φανε η εστω να σου τα σκοτωσει αν τα πιασει να κοιμουντε διπλα στο συρμα. συνηθως τα τρομαζουν και τα πουλια πανε στα συρματα. δεν καταφερνουν να τα φανε αλλα καταφερνουν να τα σκοτωσουν η λυση που σου προτιναμε με το διπλο συμρα δεν ειναι δυσκολη αφου καταφερα να το εφαρμωσω εγω τοτε μπορουν ανετα ολοι.

----------


## andreas142

έχεις δίκιο demi χρείαζεται μεγλύτερ ασφάλεια.Ευχαριστώ παιδιά δε θα ήθελα να ζήσω μία τέτοια δυσάρεστή εμπειρία. Αντρέα πιστεύεις το κακό στο έκανε αρουραίος ?Εδώ στο περιβόλι μας δυστύχως έχουμαι παρά πολλά τέτοια σιχαμένα ζώα .Παραξενεύομαι που παρ' ότι υπάρχουν τόσες αδέσποτες γάτες δε τα κυνηγούν .

----------


## andreascrete

Δεν ξέρω τι το έκανε, πιστεύω η αρουραίος η μεγάλο ποντίκι ίσως και να ήταν νυφίτσα αν και νομίζω ότι ήταν ένα απο τα 2 πρώτα.
Οι γάτες δύσκολα τα βγάζουν πέρα με τους μεγάλους αρουραίους, είχα δεί μια φορά στο κάστρο του κούλε - ,νωρίς το πρωϊ που είχα πάει για τρέξιμο, - μια γάτα και είχε στριμώξει ένα αρουραίο και τελικά δεν κατάφερε να τον σκοτώσει, και έφυγε και με μια γερη δαγκωματιά στο πόδι της.
Μια γάτα που είχα παλιά στο εξοχικό ήταν μάστορας στο να σκοτώνει αρουραίους στο μέγεθος της σχεδόν ....πήγαινε και χτυπούσε κατευθείαν στον αυχένα, αν υπήρχαν τέτοιες γάτες κυνηγοί δεν θα είχαμε τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο Ηράκλειο ειδικά όταν έκαναν έργα 2-3 χρόνια πρίν και είχαν σκάψει όλη την πόλη επιτρέποντας στα τρωκτικά να γεμίσουν τους δρόμους.
Και στο στρατό που είχα υπηρετήσει η μονάδα μας είχε πρόβλημα με τους αρουραίους και απο τότε έχω απέχθεια *ΦΟΒΕΡΗ!!!!!* για αυτά τα ζώα, δεν θέλω να τα βλέπω ούτε στα petshop!  :: 
Για αυτό σου λέω ....βάλε και δεύτερο σύρμα να βρείς την ησυχία σου, υπάρχουν παντού και είναι πρώτα στο σκότωμα πτηνών συντροφιάς.

----------


## warlock

Ας μην ξεχνάμε και τισ κουκουβάγες ....
Τα δικά μου τα είχα βρεί πούπουλα ....Και μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση επειδή είμαι μέσα σε πόλη σε πολυκατοικία και χωρίς δέντρα τριγύρω .
Τα είχα έξω στο μπαλκόνι το καλοκαίρι και έτσι όπωσ τα είχα περιγράψει σε έναν κύριο που έιχε καναρίνια, μου είπε οτι ήταν κουκουβάγια και του είχε τύχει και αυτού κάποτε .

----------


## andreas142

Όντως σοφή η παροιμία φίλα τα ρούχα σου για να έχεις τα μισά και εγώ αντιπαθώ παρά πολύ τους αρουραίους σιχαμερά πλάσματα.Για αυτό πρεπεί να συνεχιστεί με προσοχή η εργασία μου βέβαια είμαι αρχάριος γιατί πρωτή φορά κάνω τέτοια κατασκευή.
πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα να φτιάξω δύο πόρτες με μεντεσέδες και σύρτη?
Υπάρχει κάποιο απωθητικό σπρεϊ που να διώχνεί μακρυά αρπακτικά? φίδια , γεράκια , αρουραίους? καλά για τους αρουραίους υπάρχει και το ποντικοφάρμακο

----------


## andreas142

Λοιπόν ήρθαμε στο στάδιο κατασκευής των δύο πορτών τις κλούβας . Βρήκα κάτι μεντεσέδες που έχουν κενά για να βιδωθούν πάνω στο dexion όμως έχουν πιο μικρές τρύπες με αποτέλεσμα να μήν έχουν και την τέλεια επαφή γι' αυτό αποφάσισα να πάρω και ροδέλες για να βρίσκει κόντρα και να μένει σταθερό.Πώς σας φαίνεται η ιδέα μου?

----------


## andreas142

Καμιά πρόταση για την συνέχεια της κατασκευής?

----------


## PAIANAS

Φίλε Ανδρέα παρότι την έχω ξαναβάλει ,δες και τη δικιά μου (με διπλό πλέγμα (μέσα -έξω) ,μήπως και κάπου σε βοηθήσει .
Στον ουρανό έχω βάλει από μέσα κοντραπλακέ ,από πάνω του dow για μόνωση και απ'έξω ασφαλτικό κεραμίδι ..

----------


## andreas142

Νίκο ευχαριστώ για την Βοήθεια έχεις βάλει διπλό κουνελόσυρμα?

----------


## andreas142

Τα ντέξιον πόσο τα πήρες το ένα?

----------


## andreas142

Πώς τοποθέτησες το διπλό κουνελόσιρμα?

----------


## andreas142

Συγνώμη εάν σε ζάλησα το κόντρά πλάκε πόσο κάνει το μέτρο? και το ασφάλτινο κεραμίδι?

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν είναι κουνελόσυρμα ,είναι πλέγμα ...Το έβαλα γύρω γύρω και μετά προσάρμοσα πηχάκια 2εκ (τα πορτοκαλί που φαίνονται ) και έβαλα 2ο πλέγμα προσέχοντας να μην πέφτει στα ίδια κενά (ώστε να μη χωράει να μπει πόδι αρπακτικού, γάτας κ.λ.π. .Το Dexion με τις βίδες στοίχισε περίπου 80 ευρώ.
Ακριβά πλήρωσα τα αλουμινένια συρτάρια (αυτά που μπαινοβγαίνουν για το καθάρισμα), αν και δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις τέτοια αλλά απλή λεπτή λαμαρίνα με γωνιά .

----------


## PAIANAS

Το ασφαλτικό κάνει 30 ευρώ η συσκευασία που σου φτάνει και περρισσεύει. Εναλλακτικά υπάρχει απομίμηση κεραμιδιού σε διάφορα σχέδια και χρώματα .

----------


## andreas142

το ασφαλτικό για να καταλάβω είναι κάτι σαν πανί?ή είναι ακαμπτό υλικό που βιδώνει?σε σιδηροππωλείο μπορώ να το βρώ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Καμμία σχέση..είναι ένα χοντρό φύλλο από πίσσα /καουτσούκ που στο πάνω μέρος του έχει κομματάκια πέτρας .Μπαίνει το ένα πάνω στο άλλο και δημιουργείται σχέδιο...δεν μπορώ να στο εξηγήσω καλύτερα ...
Σου έγραψα και στο pm ..το συγκεκριμένο υλικό είναι ανθεκτικό ,ελαφρύ και χρησιμοποιείται στην πλειονότητα των σπιτιών (στις στέγες) της Βόρειας Ευρώπης και της Αμερικής .

----------


## andreas142

Nίκο σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφοριές.Θα ψάξω να το βρώ ας ελπίσουμαι ότι θα είμαι τυχερό.Το κόντρά πλακέ το ξύλο ποσό το αγόρασες περίπου?

----------


## adreas

Κόντρα  πλακέ  το  θαλάσσης  που  λέμε    πάει  με  το  φύλλο  το μήκος    και  το   πλάτος  είναι 2  μέτρα  και  50  εκατοστά  για  όλα  τα  χιλιοστά  πάχος  δηλαδή    2,50  επί  1,25   μήκος  επί  9  χιλιοστά  το  πάχος  στο  μέρος  μου  κάνει   26.60  ευρώ.  Το  επόμενο  είναι 2,50  το  μήκος  και  το  πλάτος  ξανά  1,25  επί  1,2  χιλιοστά  33.21  ευρώ.  Και  το  επόμενο  είναι  2,50  επί  1,25  επί  1,5  ενάμιση  πόντο 39  ευρώ.

----------


## andreas142

Αυτό είναι πραγματικά μεγάλη μαγκιά για προστασία viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1561&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## andreas142

Όποιός γνωρίζεις γι 'αυτό το υλικό που αναφέρεταί στο θέμα αυτό viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1561&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a μπορεί να το μασήσει αρουραίος η ποντίκη και να το κόψει ?

----------


## andreascrete

> Όποιός γνωρίζεις γι 'αυτό το υλικό που αναφέρεταί στο θέμα αυτό viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1561&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a μπορεί να το μασήσει αρουραίος η ποντίκη και να το κόψει ?


Πως να το μασήσει βρε ανδρέα αφου είναι τόσο πυκνό που δεν περνάει ούτε νύχι ,ούτε δόντι και ούτε και κουνουπάκι.
Το έχω βάλει και εγώ στην εξωτερική κλούβα μου και βρήκα την ησυχία μου.
Το είχα ζητήσει σαν ψιλή σίτα η κνισάρα και δεν είναι καθόλου ακριβό ....τό μόνο αρνητικό? .....σκουριάζει γρήγορα αν βραχεί και είναι η κλούβα συνέχεια έξω.
Πάρτο και συνέχισε με την κλούβα σου.

----------


## andreas142

Θα μπεί οπωσδήποτε λες να το προσαρμόσω με ραϊντ απ ή κάτι άλλο?

----------


## adreas

Μια  χαρά  φαίνεται  η  σήτα  αν  και  πιστεύω  αν  δεν  έχει μια  μικρή  απόσταση  από  το  κυρίως  σύρμα  ας   πούμε  3   πόντους  το  πουλάκι  όταν  πιάσει  το  σύρμα  μπορεί  να  περάσει  το  νυχάκι  του,  αυτό  και  μόνο  φτάνει  για   μια  πεινασμένη 
 νυφίτσα  να  τραβήξει  και  να  κόψει  το  ποδαράκι  του  πτηνού  βλέπεις  το  κάνει  για  επιβίωση,  βέβαια  η  απώλειες  δεν  θα  είναι  πολλές  αλλά  θα  είναι.  Εγώ  θα   έβαζα  ένα  πηχάκι  2 – 3   πόντους  και  θα  έβαζα  άλλη  μια  επένδυση  με  σύρμα.  
Εγώ  που  έχω  καρδερίνες  θα  έβαζα  σε  όλες  τις  πλευρές  κόντρα  πλακέ  και  θα  άφηνα  μόνο  την  πρόσοψη  για την   ασφάλεια   που  νιώθουν  τα  πτηνά,  αλλά  και  για  πολλούς  άλλους  λόγους  όπως  ρεύματα  αέρα  κρύο  βροχή  κλπ. Δεν  πειράζει  το  επόμενο  θα  είναι  καλύτερο  από  το  πρώτο.

----------


## andreas142

H κατασκευή της κλούβας τελείωσε .Σας την παρουσιάζω ολοκληρωμένη με φωτογραφίες .Εάν επιθυμείτε μπορείτε να κάνετε παρατηρήσεις.H πρώτη πόρτα που κατασκέυασα 1)http://img141.imageshack.us/i/0308.jpg/  2)  http://img541.imageshack.us/i/0309.jpg/   3) http://img193.imageshack.us/i/0310h.jpg/  4)  http://img23.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=0316z.jpg

----------


## andreas142

Καμιά πρόταση/?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Καμιά πρόταση/?


Αντρέα τι θα κάνεις με τον πάτο;Θα βάλεις ταψί η όχι;

----------


## andreas142

θα βάλω ενοείται. Οι πόρτες πως σου φαίνονται?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> θα βάλω ενοείται. Οι πόρτες πως σου φαίνονται?


Καλές μου φαίνονται αν και αν τις έβγαζες από άλλη γωνία φωτογραφία θα φαίνονταν καλύτερα.Σημασία στις πόρτες δώσε στην ασφάλεια έτσι ώστε όταν θα κάνεις δουλειές καθαριότητα κλπ να μην μπορούν να φύγουν εύκολα..Ανοίγουν προς τα κάτω η κάνω λάθος;

----------


## andreas142

όχι απο πάνω ανοίγουν οι πόρτες ψιλοκαλές μου φαίνονται

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> όχι απο πάνω ανοίγουν οι πόρτες ψιλοκαλές μου φαίνονται


Βγάλτες μια φωτογραφία από το πλάι να φαίνονται καλά γιατί τώρα έχει φόντο το υπόλοιπο κλουβί με το σύρμα και μπερδεύεται κάποιος να καταλάβει που είναι οι πόρτες. :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:

----------


## andreas142

οκ ευχαριστώ Κώστα

----------


## andreas142

Φωτογραφίες της κλούβας

----------


## andreas142

Πως θα μπορούσα άραγες να δώσω μία κλισή στο τσίγκο της οροφής για να τρέχουν τα νερά όταν βρέχει?

----------


## andreas142

kamia πρόταση?

----------


## makis3519

Δεν ξέρω και πολλά αλλά γιατί δεν κάνεις με δύο κομμάτια σίδερου μια σκεπή;

----------


## andreas142

Πως ενωείς? Μπορείς να μου δώσείς ένα παράδειγμά?

----------


## serafeim

Γεια σας παιδιά... είμαι νέος στην παρέα σας και είδα το θέμα σας... εγώ ετοιμάζω αυτό το κλουβί για τα budgie μου... έχετε καμια καλύτερη ιδέα? την σκεπη λέω να της βάλω βαμμένο plastic glass η ξύλο για την βροχή...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Γεια σας παιδιά... είμαι νέος στην παρέα σας και είδα το θέμα σας... εγώ ετοιμάζω αυτό το κλουβί για τα budgie μου... έχετε καμια καλύτερη ιδέα? την σκεπη λέω να της βάλω βαμμένο plastic glass η ξύλο για την βροχή...


Σεραφείμ εδώ εδώ είναι το θέμα του Αντρεά.Άνοιξε σε παρακαλώ ένα νέο θέμα και βάλε τις απορίες σου για να πάρεις βοήθεια για τη δική σου κλούβα.

----------


## serafeim

aaaa ok συγγνώμη απλά έδειξα για την σκεπη με τα δυο κομμάτια που είπε ο μάκης στον ανδρέα, πως περίπου μπορεί να τοποθετήσει...
Εγώ ανδρέα θα συμφωνήσω με τον μάκη θα σου πρότεινα να έβαζες τα δυο κομμάτια σίδερου με μια μικρή κλίση  ώστε να φεύγουν τα νερά..

----------


## serafeim

Κανένα νέο με το κλουβί σου Ανδρέα έχουμε?

----------


## andreas142

Εχώ βάλει ναΥλόν και πάνω απο το νάυλον τσίγκο ! πιστευώ πως ο νερό δεν παιρνάει

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν βρεχει καποιο βραδυ ο θορυβος της βροχης στο τσιγκο πανω απο το κεφαλι των πουλιων ισως δεν τα αφινει να υσιχασουν οπως πρεπει...

----------


## andreas142

Τελικά έβαλα μία  κουνέλα στην κλούβα ! θα φτίαξω αλλο κλουβί για τα πουλιά με ηλεκτοκόλληση

----------


## serafeim

Φιλε άγγελε έχεις δίκιο γι αυτό,αλλα θα μπορούσαμε να τον καλύψουμε με κάτι ποιο μαλακό.. εξάλλου στην φύση τους ακούνε παρόμοιους ηχους... άρα δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα... αρκεί να έχουν συνηθίσει..
Ανδρέα καλά θα κανεις... και να το κανεις σε ύψος ποιο πολύ όχι σε μήκος και πλάτος... επίσης να το βάψεις γιατί η ηλεκτροκόλληση μπορεί να είναι βλαβερή για τα πουλια!!!

----------

